# TURKEY - 2013 FIFA U-20 World Cup



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

*Turkey launches Official Emblem
WEB SITE : http://www.fifa.com/u20worldcup/index.html*










In just under a year, the first ball of the FIFA U-20 World Cup Turkey 2013 will be kicked, and to mark the occasion, the Local Organising Committee held a launch at the stunning location of Istanbul’s Ciragan Palace on the Bosphorus today. 

The emblem launch and match schedule announcement were beamed live on national TV, with Turkey’s famous actress and singer Demet Tuncer overseeing proceedings. 

The Turkish Football Federation’s General Secretary Emre Alkin explained how excited the country’s football fans are to see stars from around the world next summer. “The current FIFA Ballon D’Or holder, Lionel Messi scored both goals in the final of the 2005 edition in The Netherlands, when Argentina beat Nigeria” he explained.


The competition kicks-off on 21 June 2013 with matches in Istanbul and Kayseri. Kayseri will host the official opening ceremony. Antalya, Bursa, Gaziantep, Rize and Trabzon are the other five venues. 

Turkey has already been allotted place C1, meaning they will play their three group games at the Black Sea coast venues of Trabzon and Rize, with Istanbul hosting the final match on Saturday 13 July.

Speaking to the invited guests representing members of the Turkish football community, host clubs and cities, sponsors and media, FIFA’s Head of Competition for the U-20 World Cup Inaki Alvarez said: “This will be the largest ever football event held in Turkey, and it presents a unique opportunity. Turkey has always been renowned as a bridge between the east and west, and this competition provides the country with a chance to promote itself to supporters from around the world.” 

In total, there will be 52 matches, played across 23 days, with 24 teams in 7 venues. The Turkish Football Federation is already targeting a new ticket sales record to surpass the efforts of Colombia in 2011, with a total ticketing inventory of just under 1.5million.

http://www.fifa.com/u20worldcup/news/newsid=1655368/index.html


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

isnt that a Greek eye?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

TEBC said:


> isnt that a Greek eye?


It is, but it's omnipresent in Turkey. The Turks adapted it from the Greeks and you can't escape it in modern-day Turkey. (Was just there last week.)


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

It's probably the most typical Turkish thing. It dates back to the dates when Turks used to live in central asia. During the Ottoman period it spread all over Ottoman territory.



> A nazar (Turkish: nazar boncuğu) is an eye-shaped amulet believed to protect against the evil eye ("evil eye", from nazar and "amulet" from boncuğu). The word "nazar" is derived from the Arabic نظر, "sight" or "seeing". *In Central Asia, during the ages of Tengrism, people held similar superstitions like horseshoes, garlic, wolf's tooth, dried thorn, lead, stones; but the crystal blue eye has always been the most popular one.[1]*
> It is common in Turkey, Syria, Lebanon, Egypt, Armenia, Iran, Afghanistan, Greece, Cyprus and Azerbaijan[2], where the nazar is often hung in homes, offices, cars, children's clothing, or incorporated in jewellery.[3]


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Thks never know that


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Proposed Venues*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Proposed Stadiums*

Istanbul , Atatürk Olympic Stadium , 76,092 seats , 2002.07.31











Istanbul , Türk Telekom Arena , 52,652 seats , 2011.01.15











Istanbul , Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadium , 50,509 seats , 2006











Bursa , Timsah Arena , 43,963 seats , 2013 Fall (?)











Antalya , New Antalya Stadium , 41,703 , 2014 (?)











Kayseri , Kadir Has Stadium , 32,864 seats , 2009.03.08











Trabzon , Hüseyin Avni Aker Stadyumu , 23,772 seats , 1951











Gaziantep , Gaziantep Kamil Ocak Stadium , 16,981 (expandable to 35,000) , 1974











Rize , Yeni Rize Şehir Stadı , 15,197 seats , 2009.08.24


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ From reading the Turkish newspaper websites today, it's only the Türk Telekom Arena (aka Galatasaray S.K's ground) that will host matches in Istanbul.



www.fotomac.com.tr said:


> Türkiye'nin ev sahipliği yapacağı FIFA U20 Dünya Kupası'nda 6 grupta 24 takım mücadele edecek ve bu 6 grup karşılaşmaları 7 şehirde oynanacak.
> 
> Toplam 52 karşılaşma, İstanbul'da Ali Sami Yen Spor Kompleksi Türk Telekom Arena Stadı'nda, Bursa'da Bursa Atatürk Stadı'nda, Antalya'da Mardan Stadı'nda, Kayseri'de Kadir Has Stadı'nda, Gaziantep'te Kamil Ocak Stadı'nda, Trabzon'da Hüseyin Avni Aker Stadyumu'nda ve de Rize'de Yeni Rize Şehir Stadı'nda yapılacak. Şampiyonanın açılış maçı, 21 Haziran 2013'te Kayseri Kadir Has Stadı'nda oynanacak. Turnuvada mücadele edecek Türkiye grup maçlarını Trabzon ve Rize'de oynayacak. Final ve 3.'lük maçına ise 13 Temmuz 2013'te Ali Sami Yen Spor Kompleksi Türk Telekom Arena Stadı ev sahipliği yapacak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

TEBC said:


> isnt that a Greek eye?


The Turkish eye. 

Web site : http://www.nazarboncugu.com/










In Turkey, wherever you look, you'll meet plenty of eyes looking at you. Glass evil eye beads. It is common in the Turkish culture to give a gift of a blue nazar Boncugu (nazar boncuk) or the evil eye bead as it is more widely known. People hang a small evil eye amulet from the rear view mirror of their car, keep several small evil eye beads or evil eye charms on hand to give to guests, hang an evil eye near their door in the home or office. Glass evil eyes are worn, in the form of jewelry; evil eye bracelet, evil eye necklace, evil eye anklet, gold or silver evil eye charms and evil eye pendant, evil eye earring - ring and blue evil eye talisman... 










Here it is a real evil eye bead paradise.

Kapadokya









In Turkey


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yes, they will use smaller stadiums.

Actually Antalya Mardan style is perfect for such a tournament


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

adeaide said:


> Gaziantep , Gaziantep Kamil Ocak Stadium , 16,981 (expandable to 35,000) , 1974




Wow.. this venue looks alot like on of the stadiums for Colombia U-20 2011!!

Even the surroundings look alike...












Btw, excellent venues in Turkey, much better than the ones we had


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

adeaide said:


> Antalya , New Antalya Stadium , 41,703 , 2014 (?)


how can be tournament in 2013, played on stadium, which will be built in 2014 ?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Antalya's venue is this small stadium

_Mardan Sports Complex_
7,428





































big panorama
http://www.asya-insaat.com/mardan/images/saha.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ Massive little stadium!  Love it.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Will it be first FIFA tournament ever played in Turkey?

East Europe/central Asia got it all this years!!

Eurovision an FiFa 17 woman Azerbaijan
Poland/ukraine Euro
Romania Europa League
Turkey FiFa 20

Its a shame that Uzbekstan lost Fifa 20 to Japan


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

As far as i know, yes it is the first FIFA tournament in Turkey


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Pity that Ankara and Izmir won't be represented at the tournament.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Hurriyet.com.tr said:


> taken from http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/spor/futbol/21907256.asp





Turkish Football Federation said:


> taken from http://www.tff.org/default.aspx?pageID=648&ftxtID=16645


A mascot unveiling ceremony was held today in Istanbul, to which local media were introduced to 'Kanki', a one year old puppy.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

At least not a TeleTubby clone


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

http://fr.fifa.com/u20worldcup/index.html?intcmp=fifacom_hp_module_tournaments


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

if you want to see 2013 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadiums pictures , Please visit below.


2013 FIFA U-20 Turkey World Cup Stadiums


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Brazil will not play for the second time...


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*GROUP A*
France - Ghana: 3:1 
USA- Spain: 1:4

*GROUP B*
Cuba	- Korea Republic: 1:2
Nigeria - Portugal: 2:3


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

22/06 - GROUP C
Colombia - Australia	
Turkey - El Salvador


----------



## Yiğit_Bulut (Jul 10, 2013)

Today

*Half Final*

*
France-Ghana
Iraq-Uruguay*


----------



## metonet (Oct 6, 2011)

Worst ever average attendance figures of all time in FIFA U20 WC's. (Before last 2 games) 
1st column Total Attendance, 2nd Column Average Attendance.
This shows, we Turkish People like our teams more than football itself.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Colombia #1 :cheers:


We're good hosts.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

metonet said:


> Worst ever average attendance figures of all time in FIFA U20 WC's. (Before last 2 games)
> 1st column Total Attendance, 2nd Column Average Attendance.
> This shows, we Turkish People like our teams more than football itself.


I could not take this organization seriously when I heard that Rize will be one of the host cities.
Blame the turkish officials not the people.


----------



## Demirpençe (Jun 17, 2013)

both Ankara and İzmir isn't host cities but Rize is host city. As DU999 said, blame the Turkish Football Federation and government, not people. It's very funny to say that Rize is one of the host cities at World Cup.


----------

